# My new forever motorhome



## Driverdave (Dec 24, 2016)

Just bought this one 
.    

This is the start of our new life can't wait to get on the road


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 24, 2016)

Driverdave said:


> Just bought this one View attachment 49513View attachment 49516View attachment 49515View attachment 49514View attachment 49511View attachment 49512.
> 
> This is the start of our new life can't wait to get on the road



Lovely motor bud. Sure youre gonna love it loads! Have fun on your travels:camper::have fun::goodluck::drive::wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 24, 2016)

BLOODY LOVELY,,,
I presume that you're off abroad with your new Home !
What's your intentions.


----------



## The laird (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks a very nice bit of kit.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 24, 2016)

Good luck !

You can have a free pitch near our cottage .

We'll have to cut down a few trees and straighten out a couple of bends in the lane ...... And knock down the house next door.

Better give us a couple of weeks notice .


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 24, 2016)

Very nice, enjoy your travels

Regards,
Del


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks good to me, is that a eurocargo if so you're not alone


----------



## Asterix (Dec 25, 2016)

Very nice!! What size Daf is it? I'm looking at getting one to convert in the new year,been looking at 45/150 or 160.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 25, 2016)

Very nice for full timing but imho totally unpractical for visiting most places I frequent like Cumbrian villages, northern Scotland, and virtually anywhere in the uk for that matter.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 25, 2016)

It's a race transporter, used for the likes of motocross etc. Nothing wrong with that, just a tad on the large side.


----------



## Driverdave (Dec 26, 2016)

*Reply*

It's a Renault Midlum 5 litre 7.5 tonnes the overhang won't bother me I'm an HGV driver and it was purpose built as a motorhome and the garage was built to take a trike or smart car and we love it


----------



## andyjanet (Dec 26, 2016)

Driverdave said:


> Just bought this one View attachment 49513View attachment 49516View attachment 49515View attachment 49514View attachment 49511View attachment 49512.
> 
> This is the start of our new life can't wait to get on the road


Looks great more picks please, is it built by a commercial builder or just someone that is very good at there job, we are moving up to 7.5 this year and are gathering information, never thought about the Renault just been looking at iveko really, thanks in anticipation andy oooh I see your just down the road in Warminster might arrange for a coffee date and a nosy around your cracking van &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice looking MH, you`ll be fine in the north of scotland with your driving experience, some folk think they collect the refuse bins with wheel barrows up here. Not that it looks like a refuse truck, enjoy your travels.


----------



## Driverdave (Dec 27, 2016)

*To*



andyjanet said:


> Looks great more picks please, is it built by a commercial builder or just someone that is very good at there job, we are moving up to 7.5 this year and are gathering information, never thought about the Renault just been looking at iveko really, thanks in anticipation andy oooh I see your just down the road in Warminster might arrange for a coffee date and a nosy around your cracking van ��



Thanks it was built by Tomlin leisure in Northern Ireland for its previous owner on the Renault Midlum chassis in 2010 and has 12,500 miles on the clock this is our third 7.5 and each one has got bigger and better and you would be welcome to have a nosy and coffee message me driverdave1@icloud .com we'd be happy to see you


----------



## Driverdave (Dec 27, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Very nice for full timing but imho totally unpractical for visiting most places I frequent like Cumbrian villages, northern Scotland, and virtually anywhere in the uk for that matter.



I'm an HGV driver and take a bigger ridgids than this on to farms all over the UK and Ireland both northern and southern without problems horses for courses as they say lol


----------



## Asterix (Dec 27, 2016)

Driverdave said:


> I'm an HGV driver and take a bigger ridgids than this on to farms all over the UK and Ireland both northern and southern without problems horses for courses as they say lol



I also drive rigids,take them down country lanes with mirrors touching the hedgerows on both sides,and I go into most campsites in East Dorset and the New Forest. People don't seem to realise it makes no difference if you're driving an HGV or a mini,if the road is too narrow then one party will have to reverse,and its often easier in a truck with better rear vision,cameras etc.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 27, 2016)

That's a big machine, get the car onboard. Only problem with a van that big is my mother-in-law might want to join in!!!


----------



## Neil and sue (Dec 27, 2016)

*Wow*



Driverdave said:


> Just bought this one View attachment 49513View attachment 49516View attachment 49515View attachment 49514View attachment 49511View attachment 49512.
> 
> This is the start of our new life can't wait to get on the road



It's massive where's your house gone you'll have some fun in that very exciting


----------



## harrow (Dec 27, 2016)

***** said:


> wait for the dithering car driver:banana:



I have trouble going forwards let alone going backwards.

I must say in comparison to where I live going down the narrow lanes in west wales was a pleasure, where I live they want to stab you, in west wales its all smiles and happy waves :wave:


----------



## ironkerton (Jan 4, 2017)

What a lovely van! And its definitely bigger than my flat. More pics please!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 4, 2017)

Driverdave said:


> I'm an HGV driver and take a bigger ridgids than this on to farms all over the UK and Ireland both northern and southern without problems horses for courses as they say lol



great motor ,true why do people say oh dear thats far to big for our roads and you will have trouble getting here or there . how do they think there stuff gets delivered around this country  in rigids and artics . and have you seen the size of some of the coaches nowadays that visit out and about places . like you say ,there's drivers and there's screwdrivers .enjoy the time in it .if your going full time ,enjoy i know we enjoyed the time we lived in our van .


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 4, 2017)

As said, Lovely,,I think getting around won't necessarily be the problem so much, it's finding the more out the way & more ideal Park ups. But it's surprising where you can get some of the bigger vehicles. Be Mindful, Be Prepared, & Enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 23, 2017)

*Now that is....*

... a superb piece of kit, I hope you have a really great time in it!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 24, 2017)

SOooo,, How are you doing, & where are you now ?


----------



## IanH (Jan 24, 2017)

Is that a HOUSE behind it in the pics????!!!!:cool1:


----------



## Driverdave (Feb 18, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> SOooo,, How are you doing, & where are you now ?



Still waiting to complete the sale of my house soon as that happens were gone we've taken him out a couple of times to see how it all fits together and so far it all seems very well laid out have decided that we need solar panels so will have those fitted in the near future apart from that it's hurry up and wait


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 18, 2017)

Driverdave said:


> Still waiting to complete the sale of my house soon as that happens were gone we've taken him out a couple of times to see how it all fits together and so far it all seems very well laid out have decided that we need solar panels so will have those fitted in the near future apart from that it's hurry up and wait



Brilliant,,Best of luck with House Sale, & Keep us Posted on your experiences !.
Be safe.


----------



## Driverdave (Feb 18, 2017)

IanH said:


> Is that a HOUSE behind it in the pics????!!!!:cool1:



It is still waiting to complete the sale of our house when it's gone we're off long term touring (the neighbors love it apart from the one opposite that is sick of looking at it


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 18, 2017)

Driverdave said:


> It is still waiting to complete the sale of our house when it's gone we're off long term touring (the neighbors love it apart from the one opposite that is sick of looking at it



Well Park it on the Road then, They won't be able to see most of it, Just the bit that Blocks their Window !


----------



## Driverdave (Jun 11, 2017)

*My Forever Motorcaravan*

Well it's finally done house sold and now been living in the truck for the last three weeks should have done this years ago having a wonderful time no work and no worries bliss:wacko:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 11, 2017)

Driverdave said:


> Well it's finally done house sold and now been living in the truck for the last three weeks should have done this years ago having a wonderful time no work and no worries bliss:wacko:



have a good time . lets hope you live for years . .
i have had my trailer 17 yrs changed my truck ten years ago, but big is fine . mind mines only 10mtr together. gets almost anywhere i want to go. 
have loads fun and might catch you on the road somewhere.


----------

